

The Capture API - gorm
http://dev.w3.org/2009/dap/camera/ 

======
Kliment
Woo, inverse <video>. Sounds lovely. Currently the only way to access a video
stream from a browser is via Flash (since the Gears API does not provide for
streaming). This would certainly be nice, might enable realtime video stuff
like the Flash-based camera games but without the Flash performance and
platform limitations.

